# Sights on H&R Pardner.



## chrmayo (Feb 7, 2012)

Thinking about swapping for a lil H&R pardner single shot 12ga with the 3.5" chamber and screw in chokes. It only has the front bead and everyone says the chamber is too short to drill and tap for scope. I am wanting it for some big wma's that require a lot of walking but want it to have some type of sights. How would you guys go about putting some rifle sights or something on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 7, 2012)

My buddy pulls the sights off of Remington rifles and than solders them on I believe.. Works out well, he has done 15 or so of em..


----------



## chrmayo (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a set off of a 700 243. I dont know that I would trust myself soldering them on and getting them lined up right though.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 7, 2012)

chrmayo said:


> I have a set off of a 700 243. I dont know that I would trust myself soldering them on and getting them lined up right though.



I uses the term "sweats" them on which I am almost positive is referencing soldering.. His turn out good.. I believe he has even soldered on a scope base..


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 7, 2012)

it can be tapedd and drilled for scope base

another option is
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/71...fiber-optic-with-4-interchangeable-lite-pipes


----------



## coastalredneck (Feb 7, 2012)

I actually (funny this post is today) dropped my single shot off today and its a new england..there is not much difference. I took it to Ortiz..here in Savannah and he is drilling and tapping it for a weaver style base. I want to put a Burris fast fire or something similar to it on this gun..A gunsmith should be able to put you a base on your gun if you want to go this route??good luck


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a Burris FF on my single shot 20 with no issues.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 7, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> I have a Burris FF on my single shot 20 with no issues.



I think the 20 is thicker than the 12


----------



## Gator8em (Feb 8, 2012)

icdedturkes said:


> I think the 20 is thicker than the 12



I would have thought this would be the other way around.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 8, 2012)

Have it drilled and tapped and install a red dot.  A Fastfire fits perfectly on top...and this is a 20 gauge pardner Jr.  So it's I would think it's smaller than your 12gauge.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 8, 2012)

I believe the 20g can be drilled and tapped.. But from what I have been told, you cannot on the 12 gauge.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 8, 2012)

icdedturkes said:


> I believe the 20g can be drilled and tapped.. But from what I have been told, you cannot on the 12 gauge.



the 12 can be done


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 8, 2012)

Gas I am not arguing but gotta ask, is that the Ultra Slug Hunter or a smooth bore turkey gun..


----------



## AMBUSHER (Feb 8, 2012)

*JB Weld and weaver base*

I have done several in the past for myself and friends. JB Weld along the serrated channel on top of the chamber and a multi slot Weaver base is the easiest, cheapest way to scope this gun. It will also work for attaching sights but they are harder to get straight. Tie fishing line around the bead and stretch it back to the chamber then mark the barrel with a felt marker.


----------



## chrmayo (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes you are right. I believe the outside diameter of the chamber of the 12 and 20 are the same so the 20ga has much more metal there than the 12 does. I have always been told that there is not enough metal to do the 12 ga safely. The gun pictured here looks like an ultra slug gun and they are d&t from factory as the barrel is thicker. I am not saying that it cant be done, but I dont think that it is safe so therefor I am not doing mine.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 8, 2012)

icdedturkes said:


> Gas I am not arguing but gotta ask, is that the Ultra Slug Hunter or a smooth bore turkey gun..



smooth bore


----------



## cj580guitar (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a NEF 12 ga 3 1/2" and I had it drilled and tapped with a simmons pro diamond put on it. Its been on my turkey gun for about 10 yrs and never had a problem


----------



## timberghost78 (Feb 25, 2012)

had 1 done a few years back.gut by the name of frank stalcup in hiawassee did it for me. also had the bbl threaded. was a topper 12g mod. till he threaded it. put 2 336 marlin bases on w/a red dot. worked out well. it was 3" i believe, don't know that there would be a difference in 3 or 3.5 as far as receiver thickness goes....just take it to a good 'smith and see what they say.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Feb 26, 2012)

I picked the H & R 12 gauge in 3-1/2" up used at a gunshow.  It has the screw-in-chokes and is drilled and tapped for the H & R scope base.  I don't know if it was factory or not on the scope mount.  I called H & R and they could not or would not confirm it one way or the other but said that guns were shipped with this setup at some time in the past.  I put a B-Square 2.5x scope off of my 1187 on it and it works pretty good.  Puts about 200 in the ten at 30 with Hevi 13 #6 - 2 ounce load.  Will most likely change the choke and see if it will do better.  It is a lot easier to tote than my 10 gauge.  Got to work on this photo insert thing.


----------

